# Dizziness with Graves' Does it get better after Thyroidectomy?



## DrPotterWho (Aug 6, 2016)

I've had horrible migraines and dizziness which started several years after the Graves' disease. I am wondering if anyone had this before a TT and does it get better after TT?

I've noticed that when I am more hyper the dizziness is somewhat better, but when Hypo it is worse. This scares me because I've been thinking more about getting a TT done since I've had Graves' since 2000.

Recent labs- 6/20/16

TPOA - >900 (range <9)

T4Free 1.4 (0.8 - 1.8)

T3Free 5.4 (2.3 - 4.2)

TSH <0.01 (0.4 - 4.5)

T3 Total 198 (76 - 181)

T3 Reverse 26 (8 -25)

ALT 50 (6 - 29)

When I was feeling much worse with dizziness and tiredness my labs were (1/28/15)

TSH 4.28 (0.40 - 4.50)

T3 Free 2.8 (2.3 - 4.2)

No T4 Free was done)


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Are you on any thyroid medication now and did you take it before you did your recent labs? Your Free T3 is very high and your TSH is very low, which to me indicates hyper.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Do you have Chairopractic adjustments?

I find my muscles tense up when I am hyper and you are hyper.


----------



## blackngold (Oct 28, 2011)

I still get that dizziness feeling you are talking about most of the time it happens toward night time it looks like your arn't taking enough of the atd's am I right ?? what is the dosage you are on?


----------



## DrPotterWho (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi, Sorry, I missed these replies. I am currently on Methimazole at a dose of 2.5 mg's once a day. Since I last wrote this I am starting to suffer with hives on a daily basis. I feel like my thyroid is causing me some strange issues that most do not experience and I am not sure why.

I missed one of my labs which was a Thyroglobulin Antibody and it was <1 (in range)... so does this mean my thyroid isn't inflammed?

I am just so confused on what to do. Part of me feels like I should just have the thyroid removed.


----------



## blackngold (Oct 28, 2011)

You could use a increase your T3 is too high might be a allergic reaction to something are you taking any beta blockers by chance I was allergic to metoproporol or however you spell it ...


----------



## BurntMarshmallow (Feb 26, 2016)

L-carnitine and thiamine have been shown to help with both hyperthyroidism and hypothyroidism. Thiamine is needed to use magnesium in the cell. And there is a ton of research about magnesium for migraines and dizziness.

Hyperthyroid episodes quickly deplete thiamine. Hypothyroidism causes problems absorbing it.

Check out symptoms of "Beri Beri", which translates to "I can't I can't". It basically describes all of us.

L-carnitine is a protein our bodies make and that is used by mitochondria. Mitochondria are the energy producers inside every cell. Hyper states put a lot of stress on the mitochondria. So anything we can do to help the mighty mitochondria, the better we feel.

Before opting for the surgery, have you considered high dose iodine? Not the radioactive stuff, but the regular food approved iodine. The theory is that the thyroid has gone into T3 mode, making way more T3 and much less T4 than normal. The thyroid does this because it doesn't need as much iodine to make T3. You only need three iodine molecules for T3. Four are needed for T4. So if there is not enough iodine, the thyroid compensates by making more T3 than T4. But if you saturate the thyroid with iodine, it will eventually go back to T4 mode. My MIL had nodules that went away from iodine therapy.

There is a risk if you try this when your TSH is elevated though, because your thyroid is being told to turn up manufacturing. You risk going hyper again. The risk of a hyperthyroid crisis is much worse if you are deficient in thiamine. So before trying anything like iodine, you would need to get your TSH lower, and load on thiamine. And L-carnitine, based on the research.

I had chronic daily headache for the past ten years, until I got my situation sorted out this past year. I've looked into headaches a lot and all the b-vitamins are important, plus magnesium, and even iodine. We need iodine for things besides the thyroid, including the salivary glands, breasts, tear glands, and any gland that secretes something. Some of my headaches were iodine deficiency. Dry eyes, and dry mouth, and aching salivary glands which are by the ears and over the jaw bone. The pain radiated up to my temples. B6 is needed to get iodine into these glands, which is probably why people with the highest levels of B6 in their blood are less likely to get breast cancer.


----------



## blackngold (Oct 28, 2011)

Could also be dehydration


----------

